# I'm on top of the world



## rugbyken (Oct 4, 2016)

Jan & I left Santilla del mar this morning to head for Portugal lots of routes but we will always choose a route through a national park and avoid motorways so we planned a route through the Picos Europa parque nacional , now am I the only one who doesn't know picos stands for mountains? It was in turn awe inspiring and terrifying mostly the latter , everyone knows as you approach a hazard the white line gets closer together until a solid white line means no overtaking when your really in the doo dah the White line here turns yellow, haven't got many pics of the truly scary bits Jan wouldn't open her eyes and I was a bit busy, if I hadn't already got a full head of white hair I would certainly have some grey strands so happy to see the lakes at Reina , pushed on a little filled up with deisel at 97centsc and at the repeal garage in Benatez LPG was 52cents a litre 
 Jan thought the red and white striped poles were for surveyors improving the road not impressed when I told her there to find the road when it snows sorry guys full set upside down can only say I was driving


----------



## runnach (Oct 4, 2016)

Not surprised it was scary mary stuff ...seemed you traversed on your roof :lol-049:

P.S when you titled On top of the world , I was looking forward to singing along with Karen Carpenter!!..

Enjoy your trip 

Channa


----------



## Tidster (Oct 4, 2016)

If you get chance drive to the southern end of the cares gorge and walk through heading north,
You'll have to walk back but it's worth it 
Also try the fuenta de lift up the mountain ????
If your the 1st up you can take your bike and ride down 
Great camp site at the bottom 
Have fun


----------



## Tidster (Oct 4, 2016)

The question marks should have been thumbs up but the question marks fit better


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 4, 2016)

Forgot to mention as we got to the crest congratulating ourselves on our success we passed three cyclists pedalling up got to be bloody crazy


----------



## big tom (Oct 5, 2016)

Have you tried the Cable Car supposedly the steepest in the world almost vertical, there is a cafe at the top and a few walks from there, if you are up to it there are walks back down.
Fuente De, cable car to the Picos de Europa National Park - YouTube


----------

